
Does Information Theory Support Design in Nature? - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2018/10/does-information-theory-support-design-in-nature/
======
yters
The basic idea is Shannon information says all bitstrings of length N are
equally likely, but Kolmogorov complexity says the compressible bitstrings are
less likely than the incompressible bitstrings. Therefore, when we see a
highly compressible bitstring we infer some cause other than chance. E.g. if
someone flips 100 heads in a row, you would be justified in thinking the coin
is not fair.

Dembski's work is a generalization of this observation.

